# connexion disque dur reseau



## Sidius (29 Juin 2014)

bonjour j'envisage l'achat d'un apple tv mais je ne n'arrive pas a savoirsi 
l'apple tv peut allez chercher des fichier sur un disque dur externe (en passant par le routeur) branchez sur le réseaux ..?

PS: le DD réseaux est un WD en NTFS


----------



## pcollee (4 Août 2014)

Essaie d'utiliser l'application PLEX.

Chez moi cela marche à merveille. Il faut bien sûr une télé DLNA qui puisse se connecter à ton réseau.


----------

